# Big Bluegill



## swamp buck (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey guys fished a small northern michigan lake tonight with my daughter and she caught this bluegill. Its little over 10 inches long! Was wondering what your thoughts are on mounting it?


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

In my opinion I would not mount a ten inch fish alone, but I might mount five or six larger ones on a stringer.


----------



## hoythunter (Feb 23, 2005)

Its for your daughter and will bring her pleasant memories of that day and fishing with her dad long after your gone......................I say do it.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Bluegill over 10"/1lb. qualify for the Master Angler application.

Even if it doesn't make the top 5 you still get a cool patch (bragging rights) for qualifying.

I'd have that fish officially weighed and entered, and then seriously consider mounting it.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Mount it for sure... You can always add other fish to a mount as you catch em...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bailipanga (May 8, 2007)

Do a table top mount it would look great!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

A 10" bluegill is a big fish in anyones book. Great job and yes i would mount it if my daughter had caught it. You did good too dad.


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

Sure would.
Thats not an everyday fish.


----------



## treeman (Mar 18, 2002)

Have it mounted. Congratulations on the nice catch. Thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

... you have even taught her well on the picture taking to hold it out at arms length to make it look even bigger!!!

I have a buddy of mine that fishes quite a bit for bluegills and he has yet to catch a true 10" bluegill. (He has caught a few 9 7/8" though). I have been lucky enough to catch 3 (2 of which I have pictures in my photo gallery that were caught on the same outing!!).

Definitely worth mounting!! Don't tell her you are doing it... would be a nice surprise for her (birthday present???).

Nice fish!!!


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

just to know how big a 10 inch bluegill is.....wait and see if you ever catch another one....great job..


----------



## clambake (Dec 29, 2010)

do it, great memory for both of you! plus gives both of you motivation to catch a bigger one to add to the mount. congrats to your daughter on the NICE fish! way to go dad!!!


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Lots of guys claim to catch 10" gills, few guys put up the pictures to prove it. They are more rare than people give credit for. Mount it!


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

fathom this said:


> In my opinion I would not mount a ten inch fish alone, but I might mount five or six larger ones on a stringer.


I think this is a great idea. But I would mount that one you caught though. That is probably the cheapest mount you can do and then keep mounting all 10"ers and over you get in the future. When you accumulate a good 6 or so convert them into the stringer mount I am sure it could be done. Each fish could have its own story would be a great conversation piece for any den or office area.......shoot I would put that sucker in my living room.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

take measurements and photos and get a replica, will last longer...and you can still eat it


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

gooseboy said:


> *take measurements and photos and get a replica, will last longer*...and you can still eat it



*I agree!* *This is the best advice!:evil:

That may be a once in a lifetime fish!

Definitely put her in for a Master angler award. I think she has to make a minimum weight however. 

If you would have put it back she would have gotten one with a picture and a witness.:yikes:
* *
That flap looks as big as a Quarter!*

Fred


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 13, 2010)

gooseboy said:


> take measurements and photos and get a replica, will last longer...and you can still eat it


x2 and eat it


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Unfortunately, she would have had to let that fish go to make it a master angler. Gills have to be 1 lb if you keep them- and that fish just wouldn't quite make it.


----------



## kingsransom (Jun 17, 2004)

I'd get a replica as stated by others. great gil.


----------



## Newb (Dec 12, 2009)

swamp buck said:


> Hey guys fished a small northern michigan lake tonight with my daughter and she caught this bluegill. Its little over 10 inches long! Was wondering what your thoughts are on mounting it?


 
I say if its a "trophy" for you or her in this case mount it. I would probably do it if I caught it. Nice job!


----------

